# Just joined



## SpookyDad (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi there. I just joined today. Some of you may know me from the Halloween-L. I am currently living in Houston Texas. We do a Pirates of the Caribbean themed haunt.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Woohoo! Welcome to the Street!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

yaba daba doo!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard spookydad. Nice to see another list member here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Its always good to see a new face around here... or Avitar...Like the same thing...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome SpookyDad!

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings SpookyDad, glad you signed on.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome SpookyDad.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey welcome to the street!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It's nice to have you join us SpookyDad. I hope to see lots of posts from you...I've enjoyed your contributions to the L.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Pirates rule. Arrr.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Velcome to zee forum.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome SpookyDad. Nice to see you in here. And Vlad, nice to see you're still around after all.....I guess I lost that bet!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Spookydad. I hope your stay is good or great...

Trishaane, that is not Vlad. Zombie said that is a bot. It goes around the forum and talks to people. Zombie is a good programmer, is he not?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Welcome Spookydad. I hope your stay is good or great...
> 
> Trishaane, that is not Vlad. Zombie said that is a bot. It goes around the forum and talks to people. Zombie is a good programmer, is he not?


No, that is Vlad.  Vlad-Bot can only be seen in the forums... where he annoys us quite readily.


----------



## SpookyDad (Jan 31, 2006)

*Wow*

What a response to a simple hello. I hope the rest of the forums are as active.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

We're real friendly-like here. 

It can get a little slow this time of year, but once the warm weather rolls in, then things really pick up. I'm hoping the "$20 Prop Challenge" stirs up some mid-winter activity. :ninja:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Belated welcome! Must've missed this thread..better late then never!


----------

